# Live rock ???? interesting little flower thingie



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wife picked up some live rock yesterday ,
I put it in a tub with a power head also put a light above 
it has these little twig like thing coming out of it and they are hollow and dead looking , now I just looked in on the rock and there are bluish purple flower thingies coming out of the twig looking things, hour later there gone look again and there back , 
they look neat just wondering anyone have a idea what they could be? they are so tiny I cant get camera to focus in on them 
cant wait to get the rock into the tank 

thanks for any help identifying this neat little flower

john


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

feather dusters. these filter feeders tend to "sprout up" from time to time in our tanks. some claim to have success keeping them but i have found they usually slowly starve over time due to lack of food in our closed systems. ( seems to be more so with the larger varieties and cocoworms )


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks for your help they are just so neat looking hope I can get them to keep spouting once I add the rock in tank


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

yes they are cool. its actually a worm in a hard tube that pushes out the "fan" that catches its food passing by in the water.


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

found out they are feather dusters not the best pict but you can see it . also the startings of adding live rock have more rock ordered


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

First off here is how my tank looks since i finished adding rock 

any Idea what this little rubbery little thing is it wasn't there last night 

also discovered a bunch of Amphipods and 2 blue leg hermits

also see rock changed color since I added the remainder of rock 
Coraline is very noticeable on a few pieces that wasn't so bold in coloration last night 
wonder what ill find next


----------



## Logansbloodyclaw (Mar 30, 2012)

could be a marine sponge?


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

here's the Coraline coloration fun finding new things


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Coralline coloration??


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

or what ever its called lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Still looks like cycling Live Rock. Not seeing any color as of yet.


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

seeing red spots in few places ,little greenish yellow small purple spots just fun finding it ,


----------



## Logansbloodyclaw (Mar 30, 2012)

SEAWEED54 said:


> seeing red spots in few places ,little greenish yellow small purple spots just fun finding it ,


 
LOL all part of the fun


----------

